# Tyranny: The greater evil behind the liberals...



## ooghost1oo (May 16, 2009)

You'll see my hatred for liberalism in a lot of the articles and various other things I post, but 'liberalism' (in the way I define it: _socialist leftism_), is really the symptom of a bigger problem, and a bigger enemy.

Supporters of Socialism are like naive activists--it's all about ideals to make humanity live in harmony with no one holding the low end of the stick. All those hippies, worshipers of of the murderer Che Guevara, brainwashed Obama Kool-aid drinkers, etc.; through their philosophically immature views on how the world should be, they open the gates for mankind's most terrible enemy:

*Tyranny*.

The antithesis to individual freedom (and radical capitalists, objectivists, and '_godless conservatives_' like me) is the tyrant. The tyrant comes in many forms and different flavors, be it collective or fascist, but it all boils down to the same thing.

*Power, through the threat of force, to violate the freedoms of the individual.*

When I rail and fight against liberals, it's more to wake up the brainwashed sheep who just parrot the feel-good stuff they hear from the tyrants in power, than it is a battle against the liberals themselves. I've heard it said that this out-of-control government, to reach its desired level of power and conquer the people of this nation, is focused on _dividing_ us and encouraging us to fight among ourselves. This is true.

*Conservatives* are guilty of not seeing the ploy of the larger enemy, and focusing their resistance and resources on liberals.

*Liberals* are guilty of being thoughtless tools with undeveloped, immature perspectives, who fight the conservatives with their silly bullshit and blindingly follow their powerful masters who control them with guilt to accomplish their sinister aims.

Liberals, _themselves_, are not really the enemy. They're a symptom of a bigger disease. The followers, anyway. The masses (no brain, but a million mouths) are mostly harmless, except for when their masters rile them up to do (vote on) their bidding. As individuals, liberals will either 'grow out' of their views the more they face reality, or become total douche-bags who blather about liberal bullshit and aren't really taken seriously by normal people.

The liberals in power, however--they are the real enemy. And not only the liberals. Many republicans and conservatives would cheerfully see this country turned into a *police state*. Bush proved to be an enemy to freedom with his 'war on terror' that allowed American citizens to be spied on without consent. Obama is an enemy to freedom because he's an idealistic collectivist, and he's doing as much as he can to make America a socialist nation.

It's been said that, under a Republican administration, America is creeping toward tyranny, and under a Democratic administration, it's GALLOPING. The true enemy is a rampant government, left unchecked with too much power over its people.

I've seen it said that conservative talk-show hosts (Hannity, Rush--I don't know about Glenn Beck) are boot-licking authority lovers. I love a lot of what they say to America, but I think that may be true. They unfailingly support the Republicans, even when Republicans try and steer the country to their own brand of tyranny.

And liberals are just retarded. I can't ever take them seriously. Anyone with an ounce of brains who studies the world to better understand reality, _knows_ that collectivism (ANY form of socialism, no matter how slight) is *counter-productive to the progress and betterment of mankind* (on a large or individual level). Collectivism has _always_ failed where-ever it has been tried, because it is fundamentally flawed and can never work. Where-ever (or if-ever) it succeeds, the result will not be idealized socialism, but instead, a society controlled by the corrupted elite in power. Which is not their ideal.

The problem is the corrupted elite in power. We should have never let the government get big enough to the point where it no longer feared the people. We'd better not let it get any worse.

*Conservatives out there:* you've got to realize where the real threat is. Pelosi, Obama, Clinton, Reid, all the other liberals in power ... Yes, you know how they're a problem and you're fighting it in whatever way you can (if you are), and that's a good thing. Did you know that Obama, since he realized he couldn't just 'take' away peoples' guns without sparking a serious conflict, is working on a way to let the United Nations have some legal power here in the US that would circumnavigate the Constitution and allow them to extradite people that refuse to obey _their_ gun laws?

But, before you're so quick to follow and defend the Republicans, ask yourself if this law or that law or whatever they're doing is _for_ or _against_ your individual freedom? Consider no fear. No compromise. Does it violate your individual constitutional freedom or not? If so, then they are your enemy and not to be trusted.

*And liberals:* just grow the fuck up. Read some _Ayn Rand_ (one of the best-ever insights into Capitalism and philosophy). Study some history. Expand your mind, and pull your head out of the trees and the rosy emissions of your hybrid cars. Can you really have any respect for yourself if you rely on the efforts of _anyone_ other than yourself? Respect _reality_, and get to know the nature of mankind--not what 'would be nice'. And grow a damned back-bone. Stop being so offended, and stop trying to be politically correct.

The only and best political system that will ever allow mankind thrive and be happy is Capitalism. *Unrestricted Capitalism*. That's why America came out on top and has been the best ever since this nation was born. Because enjoying our individual freedoms and being free to follow our own paths is the only way to truly live, and the only way we can reach our real individual potential.

Reality and logic will always point you in this way. The right way is always clear when you are honest with yourself. All you have to do is look, and allow yourself to see.

We are a country that stands alone. But, someone who enjoys real freedom will always have the wolves at their door trying to take it away.

And the wolves are all around us. The federal government is at the point now where it pretty-much does what it wants--and doesn't even care to hide it anymore. The pathetic thing is, though, what do we do about it? Watch? Talk? Pretend it isn't happening and play with our cell phones?

I fight liberalism because I believe collectivism is evil and sucks the life out of man. But the tyrant is the greater enemy, and the corrupt will sit on the top of the socialist pile of bodies and damn us all.


----------



## Mike (May 16, 2009)

This made me laugh for over ten seconds. I think you're the first to accomplish this in the few years that I've been here on the forum. I especially liked this bit: "And liberals are just retarded."

It's a pity you're completely uninformed and uneducated about the political system. You know, about seven or eight years ago, I was forced to take an American Government class in college, but it really showed the difference between what makes a liberal and conservative. Liberals are not socialists, for example. Surely you must understand the government is run on a system of checks and balances, and there are as many conservatives checking as there are liberals balancing. It's called _quid pro quo. _I suggest you educate yourself on the basics and go from there.

Oh, and Ayn Rand's philosophy is called objectivism. It has nothing to do with capitalism or any political system.


----------



## ooghost1oo (May 16, 2009)

Glad you liked it.

Learning of the technicalities is always a work in progress. I won't hold back on my main points just because I'm not a total expert on everything. I'll just call it like I see it. Who cares about the technical definitions of 'liberal' and 'conservative'? In my context, and the context of the times, you know exactly what I mean.

"I liked it. It's a pity you don't know shit."

I hate it when people try to deflect the spirit of of an argument by trying to destroy credibility by attacking technical details. And Quid-pro-quo has nothing to do with this.

Perhaps you should check out a little more about objectivism. Ayn Rand is a shining champion for capitalism and individual rights. She called herself a 'radical capitalist'.


----------



## Leyline (May 23, 2009)

> Oh, and Ayn Rand's philosophy is called objectivism. It has nothing to do with capitalism or any political system.



Actually, Rand makes the case that capitalism is the objectively proper system for human interaction, and minarchism (the nightwatchman state) the answer politically.

And actually ghost, the conservatives are just as eager for collectivism as the liberals, they simply arrange their hierarchy of collective "common ground" to attract differently minded groups. In a nutshell, the ridiculously simplistic 'conservative vs. liberal' rhetoric of American politics is the biggest case of bullshit ever sold to a mass population.

Anyone who works to gain power over you is your enemy. The label they wear is close to worthless. The gun in their hand is what counts.


----------



## TryingToo (May 24, 2009)

Leyline- you are correct. I believe that the main goal of Democrats and Republicans alike is to divide and separate us as a "people". I use the quotes because I am referring to the very same  "people"  mentioned in our constitution. It's very simple really- keeping us  as a "people" in constant active disagreement allows the government much more freedom of activity than does a vigilant population, focused and in agreement concerning the direction of the country as a whole.


----------



## A Vaulter's Insanity (May 24, 2009)

While I agree on somethings, and disagree on others. Overall, youre a radical and I have no clue who your audience is. No one cares what a radical has to say except the media and other radicals, everyone else ignores radicals, fears them, or insults them. Im not trying to be harsh, its the truth. Id love to see examples or hard evidence supporting what youre saying. As every english teacher Ive ever had had said "People dont care what you think, they care about what you know, give examples, give proof."


----------



## Vee (May 31, 2009)

I stopped reading as soon as I discovered it was through American perceptions which has incorrectly defined liberalism of all stripes for decades.


----------



## Edgewise (Jul 23, 2009)

Don't let silly things like fact and reality get in the way of a good chest thumping.  I stopped here:



> *Conservatives* are guilty of not seeing the ploy of the larger enemy, and focusing their resistance and resources on liberals.
> 
> *Liberals* are guilty of being thoughtless tools with undeveloped, immature perspectives, who fight the conservatives with their silly bullshit and blindingly follow their powerful masters who control them with guilt to accomplish their sinister aims.



Reminds me of a racist acquaintance of mine who rattled off his stereotypes for almost every ethnicity and race.  Jews look funny.  Mexicans are hard workers but they don't have brains.  Asians work too hard (he would know).  When it came to Indian people, he dropped all pretense of stereotyping and simply said that Indians are not even human.

So conservatives have this weird obsession with presenting a united front to battle liberalism.

Liberals are the anti-Christ.  

Makes _perfect_ sense.


----------



## BoredMormon (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't take seriously the arguments of anyone who assumes that those with opposing ideas are less intelligent. Whether its true or not is a moot point, you insult all but those who agree with you in the first place, which makes your argument useless.

Your structure is also weak too. Couldn't figure out exactly what you were advocating, except maybe assasianating a few politicitians, just to keep the rest in line.

The best way to present this would be to argue the best possible case for your opponents, then proceed to demolish it. That would take at least some skill.


----------



## Dakar (Jul 26, 2009)

You make a lot of claims. Do you have any sources for any of them? Without claims, your arguments don't carry much weight. It'd be like me saying that all Hindus are crazed baby eaters who want us to all be Untouchables. All arguments need back up sources. Claims as strong as the ones you are making (Liberals are all retarded, any level of collectivism never works anywhere and is fundamentally flawed, lassaiz-faire economics is ideal, etc) require this even moreso.

Also, it's more likely that the US's current power stems heavily from its lack of infrastructural damage and manpower loss in both World Wars. GDP charts measured around those times show sharp increases in the real GDP during and after those time periods.* On the other hand, the UK had much lower increases and some losses during the same time periods.** Also, as a topic of consideration, note the rapid GDP increases of not-so-capitalist China. Just food for thought.

Links included here, as I don't have enough posts:

* measuringworth. org/usgdp/
** measuringworth. org/ukgdp/
*** measuringworth. org/chinadata/


----------



## Lester Burnham (Jul 26, 2009)

I kept waiting for the punch line.  

Since this is a writing forum, I'll start with that.  It sucks.  And I mean with a power attachment.  It is not that you can't write at all, but the problem is that it reads like talking points lifted from Hannity and Limbaugh with some cussing thrown in as a lame attempt at providing edge. 

There is nothing here that I can't get from 15 minutes of Glenn Beck.

A piece of advice.  If you want to gain an audience from relying on talking points from every lackluster pundit in the business, you better develop a writing style that is so engaging that people don't notice.

You ain't there yet.


----------

